# Lets post baby/kiddie pics of us!



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 25, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 25, 2006)

The only photo I have of me as a child.
Check out the gap....lol. You could drive a truck through it. 

View attachment Me at 8, 3rd grade (Small).jpg


----------



## mossystate (May 25, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWW!


and here I thought I was going to see some picture of a tiny rodent...cute


----------



## rainyday (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 25, 2006)

...........


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 25, 2006)

look how innocent bobo looks (;


----------



## missaf (May 25, 2006)

Me at 3, Disneyland


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 25, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> look how innocent bobo looks (;


We _all_ look innocent. We're KIDS. (Though I have to wonder what Rainy had to flash to get them Mardi Gras beads.)


----------



## Tina (May 25, 2006)

I'm loving these pictures! So cute!

I've always loved the water!






Adored that little stuffed kitty.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 25, 2006)

OK here ya go!!!


----------



## Michelle (May 25, 2006)

These are the kidlet pictures (age 3 and under) that were on my hard drive. Everyone is so CUTE here.


----------



## ripley (May 25, 2006)

Everyone is so cute! 

Here's me in kindergarten. Don't knock the shirt, it was the 70s.


----------



## mejix (May 25, 2006)

once again, gazoo.



x


----------



## ClashCityRocker (May 25, 2006)

i wish i still had that shirt.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (May 25, 2006)

That's Me!...seriously!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 25, 2006)

Here's me!  

View attachment tyke.jpg


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 25, 2006)

Spooky even as a child.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 25, 2006)

I've always been a little hottie..LOL 

View attachment 6265


View attachment 6266


----------



## AnnMarie (May 25, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Spooky even as a child.




OH MY GOD!!!

I totally remember that doll on the left of the picture... what the hell were those called???? I had one.... I'm having a very nostalgic moment.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 25, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I totally remember that doll on the left of the picture... what the hell were those called???? I had one.... I'm having a very nostalgic moment.



Dapper Dan by Playskool. The girl version was Dressy Bessy.


----------



## Jes (May 25, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> i wish i still had that shirt.


Or that carpet.

And Jack, you had long hair even then??


----------



## Jes (May 25, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Dapper Dan by Playskool. The girl version was Dressy Bessy.


I had a dressy bessie and she had kick ass purple plastic boots and she was bangin'! I'm gonna find a shot of me at the same time, Jack (since we're the same age) and my bessie, and then...well I don't know what'll happen then.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 26, 2006)

Everybody's so adorable! Somebody help me out. What artist is Mejix's photo reminiscent of? I'm thinking 15th, 16th century, maybe. Anybody?


----------



## Cat (May 26, 2006)

My very first bikini... 

View attachment kid02.jpg


----------



## mejix (May 26, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Everybody's so adorable! Somebody help me out. What artist is Mejix's photo reminiscent of? I'm thinking 15th, 16th century, maybe. Anybody?



huh? 

maybe that old black and white british movie about blond kids with shinny eyes that could control people's thoughts.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 26, 2006)

mejix said:


> maybe that old black and white british movie about blond kids with shinny eyes that could control people's thoughts.


Well, you may have had the same hair stylist, but no.


----------



## Donna (May 26, 2006)

You can't really see my face, but trust me, I am the one on the left. I have NO clue who the blonde on the right is. I guess I will have to call Mom tomorrow and ask.

So much for thinking my first boy-girl kiss was my senior year in high school.


----------



## rainyday (May 26, 2006)

I may be seeing things, Donna, but it looks like he's trying to catch a little action with his right hand as well.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I may be seeing things, Donna, but it looks like he's trying to catch a little action with his right hand as well.


LMFAO..only you Rainy


----------



## missaf (May 26, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> LMFAO..only you Rainy




I agree, only Rainy


----------



## Blake (May 26, 2006)

I love this thread! :smitten:


----------



## rainyday (May 26, 2006)

Well that's what it looks like, doesn't it? Unless he looking for a missing tinker toy or something.


----------



## missaf (May 26, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Well that's what it looks like, doesn't it? Unless he looking for a missing tinker toy or something.




Yup, lost it down her nappy!


----------



## Donna (May 27, 2006)

LMAO....Rainy, you know that's one of the many reasons why I love ya, right? :wubu: It DOES look like he was trying to grab a little more than a kiss. 

I called Mom at the crack of dawn this morning and apparently my partner in this picture was my next door neighbor, Chucky. Mom said he's married now with 9 kids. :shocked: That's a whole lotta kids....


----------



## mango (May 27, 2006)

*Puttin' On The Ritz!






 *


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 27, 2006)

Ok this is me on the right I was 2 or 3 Im not sure. 

Big Brother in the middle and little brother on the other end. My sissy wasnt born yet. 

The second pic is of now which most have seen. My bib brother is next to me on the left and my little brother is in uniform.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 28, 2006)

Everybody looks so cute....the ahhhhh factor is quite high in here today!

Here's me back in the 50's...


----------



## FEast (May 28, 2006)

What a fun thread! Everybody was so adorable!!! So what happened when you got older, already?  

This photo was awarded cutest baby pic when I was in college. Given that there was no SAM in those days, it was a real boost to my typical fat girl low self-esteem.





Here I am a couple of years later, seated next to my older sister. We were dressed in matching pinafores that my mother made for us (eventually there were three sisters, and my mom was a whiz with the needle, so we had many beautiful matching sister dresses, which was all the rage back then). I was the chubby one, of course. ​



 
Okay, now let's see how you lurkers looked way back when. We showed you ours, now you show us yours...if you dare.  ~Bountifully, Fuchsia​


----------



## rainyday (May 28, 2006)

Adorable, Foosh. And such beautiful eyes (then and now).


----------



## EvilBob (May 28, 2006)

The boy doing what he does best... 2nd birthday.

-- EB


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Spooky even as a child.




*Awww...you are too cute for words Jack! And that lovely bone structure has not changed one bit.

I wish I had one of me when I was little, but the parents from hell destroyed them all.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 28, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *Awww...you are too cute for words Jack! And that lovely bone structure has not changed one bit.
> 
> *



Thank you MoonGoddess. You are too kind.


----------



## saucywench (May 28, 2006)

I see a pattern developing...View attachment 6348
View attachment 6347


----------



## JoyJoy (May 31, 2006)

For Christmas several years ago, Mom gave my siblings and I a cd with scanned pages of photo albums containing our baby pictures:









And others:








Added bonus: Me, not as a baby, but with a mullet at 15. I'll deny it if you say you saw it, though.


----------



## Ivy (May 31, 2006)

Here are 3 of my favorites:






I still look like this most of the time.










Quite a bit older with my little brother. Awww.


----------



## 4honor (Jun 1, 2006)

Here's the first



I still remember that step being REALY hot and Bumpy. 

View attachment Summer 1970.jpg


----------



## 4honor (Jun 1, 2006)

Me and 2 of my brothers and our dog Duchess 

View attachment Harold Street.jpg


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 3, 2006)

I finally got around to digging up some old pics and getting them scanned. In first one I was 18 months. I couldn't find the pic from the year later where you can tell I've about doubled my weight, so yah it started really young for me. The second pic is my High School Senior pic.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jun 3, 2006)

Well here is me when I was small and cute....dont know what has happened
Stacey 

View attachment BABY1.jpg


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 3, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Well here is me when I was small and cute....dont know what has happened
> Stacey




*She is still there Stacey! *


----------



## ripley (Jun 3, 2006)

Ivy, that pic with the daisies is too cute! The look on your face is just priceless.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 3, 2006)

Still catching up with posts I missed over Memorial Day weekend.. better late than never. 

Busch Gardens? Not sure.. 





My little brother and me playing on the tire swing in our front yard:





My first year of college, a photo booth in Chicago, circa 1988. The earrings were cool blue cat's eyes. I miss the eighties.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 3, 2006)

me as a baby





me at 5 years old...I remember my mom accidentally burning my neck with the curling iron as she fixed my hair for school pictures






me at 10 years old





me as a senior in high school


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Adorable, Foosh. And such beautiful eyes (then and now).


Why thankee, Rainy, mah deah! :bow: I've often been told I have "bedroom" eyes...something that's gotten me into all kinds of delicious trouble over the years.  

And you, too, Chimpi, for what you wrote in my rep [bats her lashes]! How sweet! :wubu: ~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

EvilBob said:


> The boy doing what he does best... 2nd birthday.
> 
> -- EB


 
So that's how it all began, eh? Your descent into "our" world, hehehe. Then again, who can resist chocolate cake? Thanks for sharing such a cute piccee, Bob! I suspect many of us have similar pix. I have some of my son just like that.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

saucywench said:


> I see a pattern developing...






I was thinking the same thing, Saucy!~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> For Christmas several years ago, Mom gave my siblings and I a cd with scanned pages of photo albums containing our baby pictures


What a great idea, Joy! And such a nice thing for her to do for you. 

"Someday" I plan to scan all the photos bulging from dozens of photo boxes (just one of the many projects on the back burner that'll probably never get done  ). I used to be quite the prolific photographer, and being a people person, most of what I have is of friends and family, many of whom I know would love to have copies of these treasures. (Guess I'm gonna hafta get off my duff and get working on them one of these days, huh?)

And weren't you a cutie patootie?!~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jun 4, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *She is still there Stacey! *



Aww...well thanks


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Here are 3 of my favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hmmm, and I thought it was just a case of the terrible twos!  Adorable, just the same.



>


Another one added to the prevailing theme of this forum? :eat1: 



> Quite a bit older with my little brother. Awww.


Another sibling photo, dressed in their Sunday best. In my day, these pix were usually snapped on Easter Sunday, right before or after Sunday school. Look at your cute pink and white saddle shoes. A rebel even back then, eh?~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> I finally got around to digging up some old pics and getting them scanned. In first one I was 18 months. I couldn't find the pic from the year later where you can tell I've about doubled my weight, so yah it started really young for me. The second pic is my High School Senior pic.


First one = really cute; second one = what a lovely young woman! Thanks, V!~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

4honor said:


> I still remember that step being REALY hot and Bumpy.


This brought back memories of when we used to visit my aunt and uncle's dairy farm in upstate NY. Man, could it ever get muddy! But what fun climbing all over the huge pieces of equipment!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Well here is me when I was small and cute....dont know what has happened. Stacey


Stacey, you look like you just heard a very funny joke and actually understood it. Really cute! (And don't put yourself down, girl. Buck up and get some confidence; that's what this forum's all about, dontcha know!  )~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


>


*Love the parrot! (The little girl's cute, too!)*



> My little brother and me playing on the tire swing in our front yard:


*Ooh, remember those fabulous tire swings? What I'd give to be back on one of those now!*



> I miss the eighties.


*I sure don't!*  *Thanks for the great pix, TFG!~Bountifully, Foosh*


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> me as a baby
> 
> me at 5 years old
> 
> ...


A progression from an absolutely adorable baby to cute-as-a-button child to lovely young woman. Thanks, Ebony; I really enjoyed them!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWW!


Very cute, Chip, but are these the closest we'll ever get to seeing the Chipster of today? Great idea, btw, and lots of fun!~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

Kimberleigh said:


> The only photo I have of me as a child.


You were so pretty, it's too bad you don't have more. Can't imagine why you'd want to be "invisible," girl.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

rainyday said:


>


Awww, Rainy! Cute, cuter, uber cute, and is that you accepting first place in the Cutest Kid of the 80's Contest? What happened to your childhood blonde hair, girl?~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> ...........


Typical Miss Well-Behaved Southern Belle photo. 'Course, we took pix like that up here in the Bad Big Apple, too, but we all knew what happened when the cameraman left, hehehe. Can't have four kids and a dog behave for long, 'specially all at the same time.  

And we all know what happens to proper Southern Belles when they grow up to become ravishing artists' models, don't we?~L&H, Foosh


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

missaf said:


> Me at 3, Disneyland


You look like you're just waiting for your folks to turn their heads, so you can jump out of that stroller and go where _you_ want to go, regardless of their itinerary. Shades of things to come...?  ~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

Tina said:


> I'm loving these pictures! So cute!
> 
> I've always loved the water!
> 
> ...


Well, no _wonder_ you grew up to be such a beauty, Tina! You had a great start.~L&H, Foosh


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OK here ya go!!!


Another one doing what we do best! :eat1: Oh, how I loved those Easter egg hunts after we got home from Sunday School on Easter Sunday, 'specially since once they were all found, we got to eat the good stuff in the baskets...CHOOOOOOCOLATE! :eat2: Very cute, Sandie!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

Michelle said:


> These are the kidlet pictures (age 3 and under) that were on my hard drive. Everyone is so CUTE here.


Is that you with Lassie in the first pic? You look like you're posing for a promo pic.  (Okay, okay, I _know_ it's not a Collie, but I had to come up with _some_thing clever, didn't I?)  These are adorable, Michelle!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

ripley said:


> Don't knock the shirt, it was the 70s.


History truly does repeat itself then, especially in fashion. We had a family photo taken back in the 50's, and all three teenage sisters are wearing matching dresses sewn by my mom. The pattern on the material was patchwork, and we thought they were just the greatest thing since chocolate cake.  So pretty, Ripley!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

mejix said:


> once again, gazoo.


Is that an embossed stamp near the bottom right of the pic, Mejix? Passport photo, perhaps? Oh, those dark, brooding eyes...~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


>


How cute! You look like you're practicing to become the next Mohamed Ali or Joe E. Lewis. :smitten: ~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

MsGreenLantern said:


>


How pretty, GL! You look like you just won a child's beauty contest or were given the role of Heidi or Pollyanna. The little girl next door for which all the little boys had the pitter patters.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Here's me!


You took great photos even back then, AM! And one can definitely see the pretty adult AM in that adorable face.~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Spooky even as a child.


Not spooky, just thoroughly sated and overwhelmed at receiving just what you asked for, Jack.  I remember buying one of those zip me up dolls for my brother way back when, then bought a newer version for my son when he was little. Now I'm buying them for grandchildren. Such endurance is proof of what a great idea its inventor had.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I've always been a little hottie..LOL
> 
> View attachment 6265


Absolutely adorable, Misty! Dontcha just love gingham on a child, 'specially a baby?~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

Cat said:


> My very first bikini...


A cutie even back then, Cat! Bet the boys liked seeing you in your new bikini each year.  ~L&H, Foosh


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


>


Donna, that's a classic, and I'll bet many of us remember our first crush. Very cute!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

mango said:


> *Puttin' On The Ritz!*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


How cute, Mango! Is that from a tap dance recital?  Any aspirations?~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Ok this is me on the right I was 2 or 3 Im not sure.
> 
> Big Brother in the middle and little brother on the other end. My sissy wasnt born yet.
> 
> The second pic is of now which most have seen. My bib brother is next to me on the left and my little brother is in uniform.


What a great idea to post then and now pix, BS! You grew up to be quite the looker!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> Here's me back in the 50's...


Oh, Sandie, I remember the jeans with the plaid turn-up cuffs. Quite the rage...for at least one season.  Cute!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jun 4, 2006)

Okay, that's it, I think I got everybody. If I missed someone, please accept my apologies. Hope I haven't ticked off or bored anyone with my comments. I really needed a break from working on something I absolutely _hate_ doing  , and have been meaning to comment on these pics.

This was a great idea, and I'm sure the pix were enjoyed by one and all, even if they didn't leave any comments. I'm so glad DIM exists, so I can take the occasional break and frolic through the forums. 

It's called "avoidance," but before anyone points an accusatory finger, just remember that I know there are more than a few here "guilty" of the same "offense," and on a more frequent basis than I, so put those finger away, y'heah?  'Sides, it's Sunday, and surely I'm entitled to take a break _once_ in a while, right? Right? RIGHT?!~Bountifully, Foosh (creator of some of the longest run-on sentences ever)


----------



## Ivy (Jun 4, 2006)

FEast said:


> Hmmm, and I thought it was just a case of the terrible twos!  Adorable, just the same.
> 
> 
> Another sibling photo, dressed in their Sunday best. In my day, these pix were usually snapped on Easter Sunday, right before or after Sunday school. Look at your cute pink and white saddle shoes. A rebel even back then, eh?~Bountifully, Fuchsia



I was the cutest little shit storm you ever did see! 
I think that picture was taken on our way to the pancake breakfast at this old homestead thing.. mmm.. pancakes.


----------



## mybluice (Jun 4, 2006)

These are the only ones I have scanned. 

View attachment Age 3.jpg


View attachment Age 12.jpg


View attachment Age 17.1.jpg


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jun 4, 2006)

FEast said:


> Stacey, you look like you just heard a very funny joke and actually understood it. Really cute! (And don't put yourself down, girl. Buck up and get some confidence; that's what this forum's all about, dontcha know!  )~Bountifully, Fuchsia



Thanks
Stacey


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm a bit late on this thread, but as they say (whoever they are) better late then never!!

I was about 2 and 1/2 in the first pic and about 5 in the second.

I got fat somewhere in between the two! 

View attachment 1970.jpg


View attachment 1973.jpg


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 5, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!
what a cute bunch of kids we were.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 7, 2006)

*I don't have any scanned due to us not haveing a scanner... I have lots of them in a book I made Senior Year but I don't have them on here... So I took these from my moms site.*

*This one is All of us kids..I am the one that says Erin*





* This oneis my older brother *RIP* and me. I love this picture![*





*This is My older brother and Me again I think He was 16 or 17 and I was 14 or 15 Not sure. Family get together.*





*
This is me now...*




 
There ya go... Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 8, 2006)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> *I don't have any scanned due to us not haveing a scanner... I have lots of them in a book I made Senior Year but I don't have them on here... So I took these from my moms site.*
> 
> *This one is All of us kids..I am the one that says Erin*
> 
> ...



You're so the most adorable baby, and you're still an adorable baby.
MUAH! Muahahhaa :kiss2: 

Sorry everyone, I have no kitty pictures to share.  I'd have to take a picture of the pictures, which I'll probably end up doing. Hah!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 9, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> You're so the most adorable baby, and you're still an adorable baby.
> MUAH! Muahahhaa :kiss2:
> 
> Sorry everyone, I have no kitty pictures to share.  I'd have to take a picture of the pictures, which I'll probably end up doing. Hah!



*He was an adorable baby/Kiddy, he has also turned into a VERY SEXY MAN!! I love you Sweetie!:kiss2: :kiss2: :smitten: :wubu: *


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice black and white picture, ChimpisDarlingAngel! :bow:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 9, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Nice black and white picture, ChimpisDarlingAngel! :bow:



*Thank You Thank You! Yep sure is a good picture of me. I think it is one of my favorites. *


----------



## BBWMoon (Jun 9, 2006)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> *Thank You Thank You! Yep sure is a good picture of me. I think it is one of my favorites. *




I'm very sorry to hear you lost your brother.  hugs.


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 9, 2006)

Foosh, is that Ted Donahue in your avatar with you?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 9, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> I'm very sorry to hear you lost your brother.  hugs.



*Thank You... It was two years ago this past March 31. He was 24. Now I am turning 24 in Nov. it's crazy to think he went so young. It has made me think that you need to cherish what you have because you never know when it will be taken away from you. My Chimpi has been a big help through it all. My Teddy Bear!  *


----------



## FEast (Jun 10, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> Foosh, is that Ted Donahue in your avatar with you?


No, Bri, it's _Phil_ Donahue...you were half right.  It was taken when I did his show the first time in 1978, which led to our landing _60 MINUTES_. We'd (NAAFA) been trying to get them to do a segment on us for years, but the producers didn't think it would elicit enough interest. Mike Wallace saw me on _DONAHUE_, and asked them why they hadn't done a piece on us. The rest, as they say, is history.

I was kind of hoping that when they did the retrospective on Mike recently, in honor of his retirement, they'd show him when he broke down in tears at one of our rap sessions at the convention the following May in Virginia. Seems his stepdaughter is fat, and talking to us made him realize how all his "loving" intentions at encouraging and shaming her to lose weight over the years must have made her feel. The producer said it was a real coup, but speculated he'd insist on its being edited out, as he's always presented as a tough journalist. Sadly, she was right. It would have affected so many more people to see him be personally affected by our plight, but it was still an excellent piece. We had a lot of people join NAAFA due to it, and were deluged with requests to do many more shows.

I also have a few photos from when a bunch of us did his show in 1995. Some day I'll share...  ~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## FEast (Jun 10, 2006)

Dang it all! I tried to edit the above post by adding the photo in a larger size, so you could see it better, but by the time I fixed the red eye, cropped and resized it, then put it on Image Shack, my editing time had run out. Grrrrrr...  

Oh, well, guess I can just put it here, but it won't have as much impact separated from the original post, don't you agree?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 10, 2006)

My avatar picture is my school portrait from the First Grade at Hillcrest Elementary School in Morris Township, NJ. It was taken sometime in the Fall of 1959, so I was probably six years old.


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 10, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> OH MY GOD!!!
> 
> I totally remember that doll on the left of the picture... what the hell were those called???? I had one.... I'm having a very nostalgic moment.


That would be Dapper Dan


----------



## Jes (Jun 11, 2006)

This is for Jack S. 

View attachment jericaspotsmall.jpg


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> This is for Jack S.



Aww, that is so cute!


----------



## Jes (Jun 11, 2006)

Now you know what _you_ have to do.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 11, 2006)

Jes! That is TOO adorable! And you really kinda look exactly as you do today.

What a great photo. I love this thread. I want to marry it. But I'll settle for giving it a 5-star rating.


----------



## Jes (Jun 11, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Jes! That is TOO adorable! And you really kinda look exactly as you do today.
> 
> What a great photo. I love this thread. I want to marry it. But I'll settle for giving it a 5-star rating.


Thanks. Just add 200 plus pounds, right? 
That was taken at 6 years of age. I was in the Hague, Holland, at Oma's house. I'd been to the beach and was covered in sand, hence the need to end up in the WW2 laundry pot for a rinse off! I screwed up the photo badly with water damage a few weeks back, so I took it to a friend for a good quality scan yesterday, then remembered this thread! Sorry it's so giant. I like the photo, too.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 11, 2006)

I was so relieved to see that pot was not on a stove cooking up a vat of Baby Thermidor. Totally adorable!


----------



## Carrie (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm so glad I found this thread again! I finally scanned some kid pics of me. 

Okay, this first one - I think I was about two years old. We were living in Norman, OK. at the time while my parents attended graduate school at O.U. Vivid memories I have of this place: hiding underneath my magical card table in the basement with our not-very-magical Beagle, Huckleberry, when tornados would hit, Huckleberry being impregnated by the three-legged mutt next door (who kept jumping the fence to get to her, and who my dad finally just let have his way, figuring a three-legged dog jumping a fence repeatedly to get some tail really deserved to get said tail) and Huckleberry having a litter of the cutest pups in the world, and the girl down the road (Tiffany?) having the Barbie camper, and I was madly envious. I called this hairstyle of mine "tonypails", and I think that's Cheetoh residue on my arm.









This second one: I was about five, and we had since moved to Newport, R.I., where we moved once my dad was stationed there (in the navy). This picture is with my older brother, who I adore, and was taken at Mystic Seaport in nearby Connecticut. My mom would always try valiantly to style my flyaway wild hair into a proper girl style, and dress me up in a pretty girly dress on outings like this, but it never lasted for long (see next pic).








This last one is my very favorite child photo of me, I think. I must have been 4-ish, and it just truly portrays what kind of child I was - a holy terror. A total tomboy with no fear whatsoever, usually wearing my brother's hand-me-downs because my mom didn't see the point of buying me play clothes that would need patches sewn onto holes within minutes of me putting them on (right on, Mom). It's kind of amazing that I grew up to the the rather girly princess that I am. I'm pretty sure that someday I'm going to have at least two kids exactly like I was, if only because my mother's been wishing it on me since I was three years old. 







Thanks for reading.


----------



## Tina (Aug 21, 2006)

FEast said:


> Well, no _wonder_ you grew up to be such a beauty, Tina! You had a great start.~L&H, Foosh



Thank you, Foosh.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 21, 2006)

How adorable and full of life, Carrie. These are great photos.

And I think I can see your Huckleberry.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 21, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> How adorable and full of life, Carrie. These are great photos.
> 
> And I think I can see your Huckleberry.



I'm your Huckleberry.  



(and thank you, BB! )


----------



## Checksum Panic (Aug 21, 2006)

Get ready for awkwardness ooooh snap.

It's me and my little sis....what was taller than me then...and still is awwww gawd....

oh and a sweater vest....


View attachment kevy&kimmy.jpg


Ooooooh man...


----------



## lipmixgirl (Aug 22, 2006)

mango said:


> *Puttin' On The Ritz!*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 

juicy, juicy baby mango.... in a word - yummy...


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Tina (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm loving these pictures. What cuties everyone was, and still is!


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 22, 2006)

FEast said:


> Here I am a couple of years later, seated next to my older sister. We were dressed in matching pinafores that my mother made for us (eventually there were three sisters, and my mom was a whiz with the needle, so we had many beautiful matching sister dresses, which was all the rage back then). I was the chubby one, of course. ​



The photo with your sister is just adorable!  

Here's one of me...





I'll add a couple more later.​


----------



## FEast (Aug 22, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> The photo with your sister is just adorable!
> 
> Here's one of me...
> 
> ...


You were cute as a button, Rain, and I can definitely see that adorable little girl in your grownup avatar.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Aug 22, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> *pants are stoopid *


I couldn't agree more, Becca. Remember running around in your birthday suit as a kid? Nothing more freeing, and it could be why I've enjoyed chunky dunking so much in the past; wouldn't mind doin' that right now.  ~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Aug 22, 2006)

Checksum Panic said:


> Get ready for awkwardness ooooh snap.
> 
> It's me and my little sis....what was taller than me then...and still is awwww gawd....
> 
> ...


Just look at those pink cheeks! (And for you women who can't keep your minds outta the gutter, I mean on his face!  ) Adorable, both of you! 

So what's wrong with sweater vests? In one of my favorite pix of my son, he's wearing a beautiful sweater vest, which I chose very carefully. Don't know whether he feels the same way about it, but I think he looks adorable. 

I suspect he was probably around the same age as you, judging by the quality/older developing technology of that photo, but I could be mistaken. He's 39 now. How 'bout you? 

Oops, just checked your profile, Kevin, and your MySpace page, and I see I'm totally WRONG about that. Oops!  ~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Aug 22, 2006)

Carrie said:


> A total tomboy with no fear whatsoever... It's kind of amazing that I grew up to the the rather girly princess that I am. I'm pretty sure that someday I'm going to have at least two kids exactly like I was, if only because my mother's been wishing it on me since I was three years old.


Even as I was looking at you in pretty dresses, it crossed my mind that you might have been a tomboy when you were little, and sure enough... (man, I'm SO intuitive  ). 

Isn't it amazing how the tomboys nearly always grow up into such feminine, gorgeous beauties? I was watching a movie the other night (think it was _THE RIVER KING_) which had an extraordinarily beautiful young woman in it (I see now that her name is Nikki Barnett, but can't find a photo of her). I found myself thinking that I'd bet she was a real tomboy when she was a kid. Can't tell you what made me think that; I just did.

As for your mother's wishes, I remember my hubby always telling our kids when they misbehaved that he couldn't wait 'til they had kids of their own, as he planned to be in the delivery room each and every time, vengefully laughing his head off. No matter how often he said that, I always laughed. It never got old 'cause I so related to what he was saying.  ~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Aug 22, 2006)

Jes said:


> This is for Jack S.


Oh, Jes, I don't know if you'll see this (your absence is much noted, and I keep hoping it's just that you got caught at work for coming to DIM, which is against the silly ol' rules, so you're having to keep a low profile right now; and I pray it's nothing worse than that), but when I saw this, I immediately thought of the girl (wasn't it Jody Foster?) in the Coppertone commercials. 

Just adorable, and your mom devised a clever bathtub for you.  ~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 23, 2006)

Just after I cut my own hair for the first time so it would look just right for the first day of school. Um, yeah.

I add the pic as an attachment? First try at uploading. Didn't show in the preview pane, but it's listed as attachment. Hmm, we'll see. 

View attachment firstgrade x.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 23, 2006)

Thought I would join in on the fun!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread again! I finally scanned some kid pics of me.
> 
> Okay, this first one - I think I was about two years old. We were living in Norman, OK. at the time while my parents attended graduate school at O.U. Vivid memories I have of this place: hiding underneath my magical card table in the basement with our not-very-magical Beagle, Huckleberry, when tornados would hit, Huckleberry being impregnated by the three-legged mutt next door (who kept jumping the fence to get to her, and who my dad finally just let have his way, figuring a three-legged dog jumping a fence repeatedly to get some tail really deserved to get said tail) and Huckleberry having a litter of the cutest pups in the world, and the girl down the road (Tiffany?) having the Barbie camper, and I was madly envious. I called this hairstyle of mine "tonypails", and I think that's Cheetoh residue on my arm.
> 
> ...



Cute and adorable pics, Carrie!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 23, 2006)

QuasimodoQT said:


> Just after I cut my own hair for the first time so it would look just right for the first day of school. Um, yeah.


I think we all have a chunk-of-hair-missing school portrait in our past, Quasi. But yours is special, indeedy.

And I'm sorry, but the outdated post below is plain funny. It just is.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=153966&postcount=101


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I think we all have a chunk-of-hair-missing school portrait in our past, Quasi. But yours is special, indeedy.



Indeed. That missing tuft of hair was so familiar, for a second I thought it was my own second grade picture.  You're a cutie, Quasi! 


Boteroesque Babe said:


> And I'm sorry, but the outdated post below is plain funny. It just is.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=153966&postcount=101



That made me giggle, too.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2006)

Thank you, Fuschia and Swamps!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 23, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I think we all have a chunk-of-hair-missing school portrait in our past, Quasi. But yours is special, indeedy.
> 
> And I'm sorry, but the outdated post below is plain funny. It just is.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=153966&postcount=101





EEEK! That's too funny


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 24, 2006)

and wallow in all the cuteness.

Thank you, Carrie and BBabe! Loved your little girls in dresses shots too.

I can see why it used to be thought that a picture stole a little piece of soul, looking at these. They are so direct, vivid, innocent. Like me on my better days.  

Really enjoyed the joyful toddler and early grade-school age ones. Brings up all the mommy wannabe juices. 

Ivy, there must be a photographer in your family- those shots captured the moment so well!

I love this thread.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 8, 2006)

Big Smile from the Superodalisque. Anybody want to come out and play?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm the little one in front


----------



## elle camino (Oct 8, 2006)

now you'll all know my terrible secret. 












i'm a blonde.


----------



## cnk2cav (Oct 9, 2006)

here i am 

how do i get the pics to show up in body, instead as an attachment?  

View attachment cn3.jpg


View attachment ck2.jpg


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 9, 2006)

View attachment teddy.jpg




This is me - in the days long before i turned into a mushroom


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 9, 2006)

^^ What a darling mushroom girl- she looks as if she is sure to turn into a sweetie indeed!


----------



## DebbieBBW (Oct 10, 2006)

mango said:


> *Puttin' On The Ritz!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK this pic really made me LOL...puttin on the ritz!...teeheehee!


----------



## DebbieBBW (Oct 10, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Here are 3 of my favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG you were CUTE! Did you model then? If not you should have, or been on TV even. Those faces, what a doll!


----------



## DebbieBBW (Oct 10, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Still catching up with posts I missed over Memorial Day weekend.. better late than never.
> 
> Busch Gardens? Not sure..
> 
> ...




You have just alwasy been pretty!


----------



## RedHotAva (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm the blonde


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 11, 2006)

cnk2cav said:


> here i am
> 
> how do i get the pics to show up in body, instead as an attachment?


I tried to display 'em for ya, cnk, but since they're uploaded from your computer, I think you'll need to do it yourself. Since only one attachment per post will show up, break it up into two posts, and you're set. 

The Children of Dim continue to be adorable. And kudos to Elle for revealing her shame to us. That "pensive with pup" shot's a real heartbreaker. Pondering your shitluck in being born a blonde?


----------



## Jes (Oct 11, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Pondering your shitluck in being born a blonde?


Oh, exsqueeze me?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 19, 2006)

this is me, as a wee one.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 19, 2006)

^^^awww how pretty
I just love red-headed babies


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 19, 2006)

Modeling my Christmas present! 

View attachment Little lady in red.jpg


----------

